# Myrtle Beach - what about these resorts?  DVL, PIN, SPN, WMY



## Lisa P (Apr 6, 2008)

There are a few II resorts in MB whose addresses are on (S) Ocean Blvd, so they're probably on the beach or right across the street, but they're not in our TUG Reviews.  Do you know anything about them?

Dunes Village Resort • DVL 
The Pinnacle • PIN 
Spinnaker Penthouse 901 • SPN   
Westgate Myrtle Beach Oceanfront Resort • WMY

Specifically, how nice are these places - the 2BR rooms, maintenance, amenities, views, parking, etc.?  Are they newer construction or hotel remodels?  How do they compare with other, TUG-reviewed MB resorts?

Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## e143slime8 (Apr 24, 2011)

I own at Westgate Myrtle Beach, Bldg 2000 which was finished new construction July 2009. Totally new amenities are terrific. This time share is right next to Family Kingdom amusement park as well as a water park. It is right on the beach. (See my add for rental here where I published photos as well.) The other buildings for rent in this complex are older and I cannot comment on since I've not seen the interiors.

Centrally located to everything in Myrtle Beach, we love it. 

Hope I've answered your question, any other questions, let me know.


----------



## strandlover (Apr 24, 2011)

I have stayed at Westgate.  It's nice enough, pretty new.

The pressure you will be faced with to go on a tour will offset the location.

Many other amazing places in Myrtle Beach, I would pass.

Whatever you do, don't ever buy here!


----------



## angel72 (Apr 27, 2011)

We stayed at Dunes Village several years ago . . very nice, very clean.   The kids enjoyed the indoor water park/pool, ping pong, etc.


----------

